
Covid-19: The mystery of why the coronavirus kills some young people - georgecmu
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/05/health/young-people-dying-coronavirus-sanjay-gupta/index.html
======
z9e
As someone who works with doctors every day, what I hear is that we don’t know
what comorbidities these people may have had, either unreported or unaware to
the individual themselves. Also, vaping seems to be a problem for younger folk
since it damages the lining inside the lungs making them more vulnerable.
Vaping use is also not reported all the time with this. Definitely concerning,
just wanted to give some perspective.

------
whb07
Next article series from CNN:

“How the lonely peanut kills unexposed new generation of American children”

Or..

“The mystery of why Cancer and Cardiovascular conditions magically went away
during COVID-19”

